# Zoomer aversion to marriage



## DerKryptid (Sep 23, 2021)

Marriage rates amongst members of younger generations have, for lack of a better term, plummetted in recent years; and with the rise of hook-ups, polyamoury and general aversion to commitment, one can expect a further decline in the rate of marriages amongst gen z and gen alpha.

Now, I'm not here to examine the causes behind this phenomenon, I'm more interested in the long-lasting consequences. What will the end product be as a result of this multi-generational aversion to marriage? Population decline? The erosion of the stigma around bastard children as more and more are born out of wedlock?


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Sep 23, 2021)

Hopefully, fewer faggot kids are being raised by zoomers.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 23, 2021)

Millennials and Zoomers can't even get dates, you think they're going to get married?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 23, 2021)

What rhymes with zoomer? Boomer. What is the most boomer punchline ever? Wife bad.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 23, 2021)

Getting married is for fags.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Sep 23, 2021)

Divorce court.


----------



## Idiotron (Sep 23, 2021)

Aren't most zoomers still children?
Why would children want to get married?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 23, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> Aren't most zoomers still children?
> Why would children want to get married?


For almost the entire recorded history, as well as somewhat beyond, it was a tradition to get married somewhere between 14-24.  A lot of customs around it have shifted, but it is pretty significant that people aren't having marrying and having children when their prospects of healthy offspring are at their best.

When people talk about zoomers in this sense they're comparing every new 22 year old with yesteryears 22 yearold. Same for every age that is considered a zoomer.

Btw kids 11 years and younger are generation alpha.


----------



## Underperforming (Sep 23, 2021)

Historically marriage rates rise and fall and there have been bastard children through out history.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Sep 23, 2021)

I can't even find women as a millenial who aren't obese or have kids.It's like they act like men now, going from home to work and then back home. Online dating also is a trap that benefits none of the users. The legal landscape for men is pretty bad and seeing a guy get raked over the coals in a divorce creates a chilling effect.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Sep 23, 2021)

Marriage is for gays now, cause weather people want to admit or not, no likes taking part in faggoty ass shit.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 23, 2021)

Zoomers and Alfers are too young to get married, you assahole ((((((((


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 24, 2021)

The Heinlein future. The adults will engage in further hedonism, the children will be raised by the State, a general breakdown of the social fabric.

this will culminate in a two pronged internal and external attack on society. The first attack will be civilians at home are terrorized by riotous gangs of youths using social causes as excuse for rampant criminality. Their criminality will be excused by the social scientists as a product of past social norms and any effort to reign in the maladjusted children will be punished by the State.

Externally, the western nations will find themselves embroiled in a destructive war with the Peoples Republic of China, which after several years of calamity will end in a Chinese victory. The combination of external military defeat and internal lawless will lead to a collapse of the western democracies.




Heinlein predicted this in the 1960s btw.


----------



## RainwaterDrop (Sep 24, 2021)

Neigh said:


> I can't even find women as a millenial who aren't obese or have kids.It's like they act like men now, going from home to work and then back home. Online dating also is a trap that benefits none of the users. The legal landscape for men is pretty bad and seeing a guy get raked over the coals in a divorce creates a chilling effect.


Depends on where you are aiming at. I still hit it with girls in their early twenties and sometimes 18-19 year olds. Single moms are out of question for me but as I get older it keeps getting harder and harder unless you find the elusive 30 year old virgin, which you don't want to unless you feel like sleeping with a fucking Wendigo or a Hambeast lol!

Being where you are gets you in the sights of girls who are interested in older men, there are plenty of 20-somethings who like men in their thirties too!



Lemmingwise said:


> For almost the entire recorded history, as well as somewhat beyond, it was a tradition to get married somewhere between 14-24.  A lot of customs around it have shifted, but it is pretty significant that people aren't having marrying and having children when their prospects of healthy offspring are at their best.



Nowadays people are getting married later on. Economies worldwide have been in the dumps, housing is a nightmare in the cities, unless you work remotely and live on the countryside the game is stacked against marrying early and having kids. Seeing how some "grown up", "modern" men and women act also explains a lot about why plenty of well adjusted men and women are adverse to marriage lol!


----------



## Pixy (Sep 24, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> The Heinlein future. The adults will engage in further hedonism, the children will be raised by the State, a general breakdown of the social fabric.


Huxley predicted this in 1931.


----------



## glad vlad (Sep 24, 2021)

Our civilization is starting to crash, and the mice are doing your typical mouse paradise things they always do once the habitat is overpopulated, not mating, not reproducing, just endlessly grooming, sleeping, and eating.

But we tell ourselves stories about our biologically mandated behavior. It’s feminism. It’s divorce law. It’s porn. It’s micro plastics. It’s women being uppity/fat/mean to me. It’s men being soyboned retards.

I think we just hit the edge of the habitat and are filled with a deep nihilism too terrifying to confront directly. That, plus the collapse of living standards due to globalism and mass immigration. Ah, but I already said that our civilization is collapsing, I repeat myself.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Sep 24, 2021)

People are still having kids - just out of wedlock. Cue the rise in single moms and single moms of social media that's in vogue


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Sep 24, 2021)

It isn't just Zoomers.
Millennials are not getting married too often, either.
There are only a few married Millennial couples I know.
Most cohabitate.
I guess Zoomers are following the trend?


Idiotron said:


> Aren't most zoomers still children?
> Why would children want to get married?


They are starting to attend community college and are graduating from high school.
Welcome to getting old, buddy,


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 24, 2021)

Pixy said:


> Huxley predicted this in 1931.


The ancient Israelites predicted it in 4500 BC with Sodom and Gammorah

Humanity has ALWAYS known that a society that gives up the family in favor of the State and morality in favor of hedonism is doomed. Hell, the Mouse Utopia experiment pretty much created a scientific basis for this traditional knowledge. Behavioral Sink.

I see it every day now. I live in the country but I have to work in the city. The people who live in the cities have gone mad. I drop my trash off at the county dump in the mornings. Everyone is all smiles and waves. Drive into town. And it's absolute cringing fear. Everyone is wearing their virtue signals on their sleeves, hiding their faces, and every business has the "please don't smash our windows" signs up. Beyond that it's just the "smell". I cannot put it into words but it is the same smell I smelled in Baghdad. A combination of fear and no longer caring.

Getting to live in both worlds now is jarring. The city people have gone absolutely insane. They stink of it.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 24, 2021)

Pixy said:


> Huxley predicted this in 1931.


You can source it back to 1880s in documents, in families commected to both Orwell and his teacher Huxley. They predicted it, because they saw the plans.

Same thing with coudenhoven kalergi, european union and subsequent mass migration and racemixing.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 24, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> The ancient Israelites predicted it in 4500 BC with Sodom and Gammorah
> 
> Humanity has ALWAYS known that a society that gives up the family in favor of the State and morality in favor of hedonism is doomed. Hell, the Mouse Utopia experiment pretty much created a scientific basis for this traditional knowledge. Behavioral Sink.
> 
> ...


God predicted it when eve ate that retarded apple, owned

What do I win?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 24, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> God predicted it when eve ate that retarded apple, owned
> 
> What do I win?


The knowledge that we are fucked.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 24, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> God predicted it when eve ate that retarded apple, owned
> 
> What do I win?


Nothing, because nowhere in the bible it says apple. It says "fruit".


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 24, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Nothing, because nowhere in the bible it says apple. It says "fruit".







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 24, 2021)

Housing is basically unaffordable for anyone nowadays, and dating has been made extremely hard due to hookup culture and the internet. It's basically impossible to get married now, even if you try your hardest. Really nothing you can do about it at all. Eventually it will collapse everything. Or maybe it'll turn around. Who knows.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 24, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Housing is basically unaffordable for anyone nowadays, and dating has been made extremely hard due to hookup culture and the internet. It's basically impossible to get married now, even if you try your hardest. Really nothing you can do about it at all. Eventually it will collapse everything. Or maybe it'll turn around. Who knows.


I agree but you are still a faggot


----------



## Gay Mouth (Sep 24, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> For almost the entire recorded history, as well as somewhat beyond, it was a tradition to get married somewhere between 14-24.  A lot of customs around it have shifted, but it is pretty significant that people aren't having marrying and having children when their prospects of healthy offspring are at their best.
> 
> When people talk about zoomers in this sense they're comparing every new 22 year old with yesteryears 22 yearold. Same for every age that is considered a zoomer.
> 
> Btw kids 11 years and younger are generation alpha.


I got married “young”- as in, most people around me were freaked out I got married at 22, after 4.5 years together. 3 years in, all my friends who were scared of or wary of marriage are single, emotionally stunted, and/or well on their way to eternal singleness or rushed panic marriages. At this point, I believe marriage before 25 is the way to go. Marry young, with wisdom (like don’t marry the first guy you dated if he’s a piece of crap, but don’t drag it out if your partner is a good person). Pump out as many kids as you want as quickly as you can, weather poverty while you’re young and spry, and enjoy your awesome life as a consequence.

Or idk go to college, go into debt, get fucked by dozens of chads who use your body, become jaded, harden and lose the ability to grow and change with a life partner, and die with toxoplasmosis while your cats nibble your toes


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Sep 24, 2021)

CountryNumber of marriages in 1985 per 1,000 people in the populationNumber of marriages in 2016 per 1,000 people in the populationUnited States10.17.0Israel6.96.2The EU6.24.4Mexico7.44.4Chile7.53.4Argentina6.3 *(1983)*2.7
Ok, at least we aren't Argentina.  Mauricio Macri really whored himself out at the 2016 World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland, didn't he?


​
Assuming Wikipedia's Generations are correct and that the average age of their first marriage in the US in 1985 was 24.7 for men and 22.0 for women and in 2016 was 29.9 for men and 27.9 for women then the Baby Boomers married 144% of the 2016 level and Millennials married at 70% the rate of 1985.  The biggest problem for the rate of marriage is that marriages have not leveled off their median age yet.  What this means is that people are marrying later and later which slows the average marriages per year down until people hit a later and later target age and marry.  For example, if everyone married at 18 in 1918 and 19 in 1919 and 20 in 1920 then the people born in 1900 would have all married in 1918 and the levels would drop to zero until the upper limit of "age when first married" peaked and then everyone born after 1900 would marry again.  In reality marriages are being delayed just about exactly two months older per year since 1998.


It hasn't yet.​So marriages will each in reality happen two months later every year until some upper limit peaks and then the level of marriages will go from a valley suddenly to a peak as everyone's age catches up to the median age and then back down to a sane level as each younger person hits the median age. Assuming of course that we aren't in an unsustainable economic condition where America is turning into a bunch of eggheads who can't repair their toilet.  Then the median age will hit the roof as fewer and fewer people reach the level of economic security as they age out.  The marriage age then would hit 50 or even 60 as virtually nobody marries anyway.


In a healthy recovery it will peak as it did in 1946, and then level at ~10 marriages per 1000 people per year.​
People, best case instead, are going to marry later and later, and the post-WWII marriage rate was never the American Standard anyway.  However it has begun to peak above the average in 1990 for men and 1980 for women, like due to economic concerns for men and rising economic expectation for women.  The signs are worrying but aren't as much the breakdown of the sexes as much as the far larger economic factors which are being hidden by media beneath upper class misandrist arguments which the working class women don't believe anyway.  America isn't able to have sane conversations about changing demographics across the board, as the demographic victors don't want to change things and the demographic losers have no voice.  Silently women are adapting to their new level of education and marrying down.  High School or Less people are having quite a rough time go at things and delaying/going without their marriages because of it.  All of this is class problems and hardly any of it is gender problems.  If the overall marriage rate settles, then America will patriotically, socially, and economically settle down into a New Normal which could be hated but yet still tolerated.  I less and less see a settling down of things.





​While its true women are even losing their attachment to education in mate selection, as the bottom has fallen out on the number of educated men in their dating pool, and the educated are marrying at higher and higher levels.  Its however clearly still trending towards utter unsustainablity because Postgraduate men are marrying at exactly similar rates as before and postgraduate women are the only ones actually marrying at higher rates—above 80% for the first time in human history, the reality is that "Some College" men went from 90% married down to 77% and "Some College" women went from 91% married down to 83%.  The upper end of the educated are the only ones "who are winning", and their new attainment (which was their women getting married above 70%) rose the age of first marriage into the stratosphere _and overall unmarried women up to 1/5 of the population!_  The American Economy isn't working for at least the bottom 1/5 anymore—raising the median age of first marriage—and the GDP from their decline is going to hit in the next ten years, assuming the rate of failure doesn't grow to 1/4, 1/3, or even 1/2 of the population.  I think the 2020s will see either disaster inevitable, the American economy restructures to lower the rate of failure back down to <10%, or a severe economic downturn approaches where >1/3 of society aren't participating patriotically, socially, or economically as they see they cannot win.  I hope the female percentage of college levels out, marriage returns, and America starts working for more than the 36.7% of women who have postgraduate degrees in underwater basket-weaving.  Otherwise America is going to be running on a demographic decline until suddenly it isn't even remotely sanely operating and stable in a few decades time.

Fuck, I hate this gay earth and its hedonism. Oswald Spengler, Aldous Huxley, and Sir John Glubb were right.  People are just going to run on the treadmills our economy tells them will profit them in the end, and then the economy isn't going to pay them back.  This is going to be far worse than slavery politically for America but the majority are still fat and happy so its going to become unfixable long before its apparent how badly people collectively got screwed by Globohomo.  Fuck, I hate this gay earth and its hedonism.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 24, 2021)

Gay Mouth said:


> I got married “young”- as in, most people around me were freaked out I got married at 22, after 4.5 years together. 3 years in, all my friends who were scared of or wary of marriage are single, emotionally stunted, and/or well on their way to eternal singleness or rushed panic marriages. At this point, I believe marriage before 25 is the way to go


It worked out for all the people I know that did this.

I'm sure it doesn't always work out, but I believe it gives people the best shot.


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Sep 24, 2021)

Everyone is talking about the US, but that’s where the marriage trend is most common and most stable? Poor Bolivia.


----------



## Xenarthran (Sep 24, 2021)

Gay Mouth said:


> At this point, I believe marriage before 25 is the way to go. Marry young, with wisdom


Shit, I better hurry up because time is running out for me. I'm a 19, going on 20 year old virgin.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 24, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Shit, I better hurry up because time is running out for me. I'm a 19, going on 20 year old virgin.


My brother hadn't even kissed anyone until he was 22. He got into a relationship with someone who ended up having almost the same origin story of life difficulties and they're still happily married now.

You can make it.

It helps to make some choices where you frequently meet women though.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Sep 24, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Shit, I better hurry up because time is running out for me. I'm a 19, going on 20 year old virgin.


Big tip- focusing on your ‘virgin’ status, positive or negative, will not help you. Your goal here shouldn’t be notches on your belt, it should be finding and securing a good life partner. To the right person, it will be a gift that you aren’t jaded and broken by being used or using strangers. A person who would scorn you for not bagging more sex partners isn’t going to be a good spouse. Work on becoming an ideal partner- if you’re a girl, learn critical thinking and acquire life skills that will benefit your future family, such as cooking, housekeeping, bookkeeping, tutoring and other skills that will make you a blessing to your children and husband. If you’re a guy, knock off porn and get a work ethic, become someone capable of breadwinning, discipline, leadership and responsibility. Have high standards and live up to high standards.

Love is the most important, but love isn’t just feelings bereft of reason. My husband and I fall more in love all the time, and one of the most amorous points in our relationship is we both keep getting BETTER. It’s seriously a huge turn on/confidence builder  to see your partner Chad the fuck up day by day and year by year.

If you’re gay tho I can’t help you you’re in a sinking ship of emotionally stunted rats, good
Luck you you


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Sep 24, 2021)

Gay Mouth said:


> Your goal here shouldn’t be notches on your belt, it should be finding and securing a good life partner.


Sort of, the problem is that being charming to a woman often doesn't come until you've got intuitions about women.  Intuitions which you can only get with time and experience.  Society has taken that and run away with it, to the point a few women think that they have to be on Tinder to meet up for anonymous sex in order to meet their future husband.  Its surprising love hasn't collapsed more, but unsurprising why Onlyfans logically followed those clueless hopefuls journey through technology and love.  Men became the same sort of insanity first, notches don't matter to your wife or your kids.  Anyone who cares about notches isn't going to help you to make your marriage succeed.

One horrible, but useful, piece of advice that helped me understand and be confidant with women is to date cougars who know they're just not marriage material.  It feels wrong to date them knowing its not going anywhere, but like a rat on a sinking ship you just have to figure out any trick to survive modernity yourself long before you can hope to help others by changing things.  When a man dates someone he isn't so desperate to please, he learns to calm down and act properly.  However people have to learn how to accomplish that, I suppose.  Its hard to get those first few mannerisms that then become confidence, and eventually make men instinctively romantic.  Its a process, and society is breaking it trying to make a buck or two.

Learning to stand tall and be your own judge rather than letting a broken society tell you what a man should be is another key turning point in today's life.  Deciding to be a good Christian, to earn your pay regardless of your boss so that you can tell yourself that you're a good man, and learning how real men in history thought and acted was my escape.  Its hardest to accept the humiliation that we need to unlearn habits and intuitions which society puts on men via advertising.  Woman want to be held more than they care about the finest aftershave or haircut, teasing women when you're together is more romantic than the most expensive restaurants, and its surprising how fast you can convince your wife when you speak matter-of-factually about something.

Learn the difference between women, they are not emotionally or morally similar to each other, when you can actually see that behind the male hormonal haze then you realize you need to find a type of woman not attract the most women.  If you're too autistic to start dating and figuring that out, then you can get on the ridiculously low rung on the ladder to marriage by studying the female MBTI types like ISFJ, ESFJ, ESFP, and ENFP.  Find which one you would like to date, and then look for women who seem to think and act like those types.  MBTI is far too simple, its like autistic horoscopes, but if you are that lowly it can help you to see how people are internally different and how to keep your woman happy alongside you on the first few dates.  Just don't argue her into a mental box, but let the box fall away as you get better ideas of why she thinks and acts.

Its hard how the 80/20 rule works with dating, 80% of the work is appearing put-together by women and the last 20% is how to perfectly surprise her emotionally with the time and attention which keeps her looking at you expectantly.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Sep 24, 2021)

I'd say zoomers aren't getting married thanks in part to a lot being mentally and emotionally stunted from poor parenting or crippling porn addictions. I've had to work with countless zoomers who have no real concept about things like love, sex, commitment, or  just basic human emotions because they got almost all their views on these things from movies or YouTube.


----------



## Law (Sep 24, 2021)

RainwaterDrop said:


> Depends on where you are aiming at. I still hit it with girls in their early twenties and sometimes 18-19 year olds.


How damaged are these teenagers that they go after your prehistoric ass? What did their fathers do to them?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 24, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Sort of, the problem is that being charming to a woman often doesn't come until you've got intuitions about women.  Intuitions which you can only get with time and experience.  Society has taken that and run away with it, to the point a few women think that they have to be on Tinder to meet up for anonymous sex in order to meet their future husband.  Its surprising love hasn't collapsed more, but unsurprising why Onlyfans logically followed those clueless hopefuls journey through technology and love.  Men became the same sort of insanity first, notches don't matter to your wife or your kids.  Anyone who cares about notches isn't going to help you to make your marriage succeed.
> 
> One horrible, but useful, piece of advice that helped me understand and be confidant with women is to date cougars who know they're just not marriage material.  It feels wrong to date them knowing its not going anywhere, but like a rat on a sinking ship you have to survive yourself before you can help others.  When a man dates someone he isn't so desperate to please, he learns to calm down and act properly.  However people learn how to accomplish that I suppose.  Its hard to get those first few mannerisms that then become confidence, and eventually make men instinctively romantic.  Its a process, and society is breaking it trying to make a buck or two.
> 
> ...


This guy knows what he's talking about.


----------



## RainwaterDrop (Sep 24, 2021)

Law said:


> How damaged are these teenagers that they go after your prehistoric ass? What did their fathers do to them?


I'm not that old lol!



Xenarthran said:


> Shit, I better hurry up because time is running out for me. I'm a 19, going on 20 year old virgin.


Nigga relax, there is no set timeline for happyness. Take your time, improve yourself and don't go around marrying the first woman who gives you a smile, better to walk a long path to joy than to suffer long after a quick journey!


----------



## EyelessMC (Sep 24, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> You can source it back to 1880s in documents, in families commected to both Orwell and his teacher Huxley. They predicted it, because they saw the plans.


As a matter of fact, wasn't Huxley's Brave New World in a large part inspired by the Mouse Utopia Experiment? If I recall, the guy was genuinely horrified at the results and their details because he instantly recognized how their application to human society would be an inescapable nightmare.


----------



## ditto (Sep 24, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> As a matter of fact, wasn't Huxley's Brave New World in a large part inspired by the Mouse Utopia Experiment? If I recall, the guy was genuinely horrified at the results and their details because he instantly recognized how their application to human society would be an inescapable nightmare.


Brave New World was written 40 years prior in the 1920s when nazi ideas about eugenics were considered "the science" and a few people like Huxley were clearsighted enough to see the horrifying conclusions.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Sep 24, 2021)

Most zoomers are kids at the oldest 24-25. There is a lot of reasons. Most men don't know how to date instead they go on Tinder and get rejected by whores instead of meeting people in real life. Most marriages end in divorces for millenials and there is a meme where your a cuck for marring someone with another mans child. Really its because people are to greedy and emotional they forgot what it means for mariage a loving act then you have a kid and you kind of stay there even if you start to hate your wife or husband. Trickier if its same-sex since their is no kid usually. Also as people pointed out it is expensive to own a house or apartment so most people stay with thier parents because they can't afford to move out.


----------



## Dyn (Sep 24, 2021)

Hedonism is fun, keep crying tradcucks.


----------



## The Spice boi (Sep 24, 2021)

Marriage is for faggots anyways.  Originally marriage was just a property and trade agreement that prevented conflict between families.

If you're christian or something, go for it. But most people don't need it


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 24, 2021)

Omg how could the Millennials and Zoomers RUIN the institution of marriage in the US like this!!??




It’s almost like people can choose to wait for someone they actually like who isn’t a NEET or abusive loser that they met in Highschool and eventually divorce.

I’m even in the “trad” category (18-24) posted here earlier in terms of getting married by a certain age, but I seriously don’t care if other people have done the same. It’s about meeting and growing with a good life partner,  not pumping out kids with Crystal from the trailer park down the street.




Jazz never died! said:


> Most marriages end in divorces for millenials


The divorce rate is higher for both Gen X and Boomers. Zoomer divorce rates remain to be seen.


----------



## What the shit (Sep 24, 2021)

Honestly having a marriage seems counterintuitive at this point. Most fags just overreact to the slightest shit possible and ask for a divorce and god forbid one of them actually have children in this climate when troonery is encouraged and critical thinking means you're a bigot, racist, and “part of the problem.”


----------



## FFinfo (Sep 24, 2021)

The young folks I know that are married make _good _money. The "trad" ones looking to settle down still don't feel like they have enough money to do so,  as they consider public education to be tantamount to child abuse. Average private school tuition is 11 grand a year if you aren't home schooling. Having kids is expensive and there's not a lot of reason in the modern age to get married if you aren't having kids. In some cases it's more advantageous to *not get married if *you're having kids. There used to be a spreadsheet meme going around that itemized how, if you're a woman that wants to have kids with your long-term partner, you could milk more than the median household income in state benefits if you didn't get married by gaming the system. (The validity of this meme I can't confirm)


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Sep 24, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> It isn't just Zoomers.
> Millennials are not getting married too often, either.
> There are only a few married Millennial couples I know.
> Most cohabitate.


I only know one married millenial couple and the wife is the only female millenial I've met that is mentally stable. The other marriages all failed and ended in nasty divorces. The others cohabitate and rotate out partners every few years. Most are just single and lonely.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Sep 24, 2021)

FFinfo said:


> The young folks I know that are married make _good _money. The "trad" ones looking to settle down still don't feel like they have enough money to do so,  as they consider public education to be tantamount to child abuse. Average private school tuition is 11 grand a year if you aren't home schooling. Having kids is expensive and there's not a lot of reason in the modern age to get married if you aren't having kids. In some cases it's more advantageous to *not get married if *you're having kids. There used to be a spreadsheet meme going around that itemized how, if you're a woman that wants to have kids with your long-term partner, you could milk more than the median household income in state benefits if you didn't get married by gaming the system. (The validity of this meme I can't confirm)


Yes. This concept is also used to milk divorce settlements. They won't remarry but will have an eternal boyfriend so they can collect on alimony. The system of incentives in the US encourages damaging behaviors.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Sep 24, 2021)

Yeah, let me get married and then be accused of rape for accidentally brushing my hand against my wife's back one time and then have to give her my house and money and the kids cause the courts aren't biased and the justice system isn't shit, sounds like a real good incentive to get married.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 24, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Shit, I better hurry up because time is running out for me. I'm a 19, going on 20 year old virgin.


Nah just make rugbabies with your carpet


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 24, 2021)

You can't expect kids to be interested in marriage.

Yes, I'm aware we're talking about the adult zoomers-- that wasn't a typo.

Tangential to the topic: I'm considering not getting a marriage license, since I refuse to participate in a bigamous marriage consisting of myself, my wife, and the state.

I intend on participating in the matrimonial ceremony, but tax breaks aren't worth giving the state an express pass to buck break me in divorce court. At the very least, I'm waiting for the laws to suck less, but the people who the laws benefit (women) currently aren't raring to vote in any direction towards that regardless of how willing they are to talk about how the laws do in fact suck for men.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 24, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> You can't expect kids to be interested in marriage


What? Why not?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 24, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> What? Why not?


I didn't say that they _can't_ be, I just said that you can't _expect_ them to be.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 24, 2021)

Quite frankly, the answer is because Marriage is losing/has lost much of it's value, meaning and benefits for both parties while retaining many of the downsides.

Why would a woman get married? If they have a bunch of children to different guys they get all the free shit in the world and even more now with Bidens Direct Checks for Children. "Mama got 4 kids...Mama get more than I make in a month of wellfare gibs"

For men..there is a great deal of risk and not much reward. With two working adults in the household it isn't like the housework is going to be reduced, because with two people the amount of that work doubles..and if one person isn't going to stay home to focus on it then well I am stuck with half of it anyways. Add Children into the mix you not only have extra house work, you have another money sink so instead of being able to life comfortably on part time slave wagies you have to get a "REAL FULLTIME TM" job.

So the social contract side of the concept has been completely fucked into oblivion, so that means the only real reasons to marry are if you truly love the other person which means really..no more settling. Why should I settle for someone who doesn't have the traits I find desirable in a partner when the difference between single and married is for the most part negligible.


----------



## flower tree (Sep 24, 2021)

As my sociology professor said "In the modern day the majority of people get married for money and not for love" A lot of women I know don't even have a college degree and married into having a big cozy house from a guy with a STEM degree


----------



## Velvet Sedan (Sep 24, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> I intend on participating in the matrimonial ceremony, but tax breaks aren't worth giving the state an express pass to buck break me in divorce court. At the very least, I'm waiting for the laws to suck less, but the people who the laws benefit (women) currently aren't raring to vote in any direction towards that regardless of how willing they are to talk about how the laws do in fact suck for men.


In some states, like the one I'm in, if you cohabitate, or declare you're a married couple, or jointly own taxable property together while doing at least one of the former long enough the state will declare you married and all the shit it comes with is forced on you.
Funny enough, there was no specifics on being heterosexual for those to work so for a good while it was a loophole for gays to marry.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 24, 2021)

flower tree said:


> As my sociology professor said "In the modern day the majority of people get married for money and not for love" A lot of women I know don't even have a college degree and married into having a big cozy house from a guy with a STEM degree


Nothing wrong with that. This idea that women shouldn't want to marry man capable of providing for them and the kids is part of the problem. For one it implies tending the home is easy and it's not. For another what is the alternative? Waste the the most reproductively beneficial years of your life slaving for your boss and an uncaring corporation and then dying alone 30 years after retiring? That corporation won't even send you a bon voyage card, let alone give you a hug on your last days on earth.


----------



## Delta Integrale (Sep 24, 2021)

>faggots fight for right to marry
>marriage as an institution becomes more irrelevant by the day
really gets the noggin joggin

Jokes aside, are we looking at it based on the social contract perspective or the legal contract perspective?
As far as I'm aware, there are not many advantages from a legal contract (or if there are, they're greatly diminished now). The legal contract is only beneficial if kids are involved and with all of the benefits offered to single mothers nowadays even that's more or less gone. A few years ago I heard stories of asian couples getting divorced (where fathers work and mothers generally don't) so the mother can claim to be a single mother with low income and take advantage of low income grants to send their kids to college. If this is the case, if you're an unmarried couple and have kids, why would you get married? There's a direct financial incentive not to.

In terms of a social contract, if two people want to be with each other they'll be with each other regardless of whether they informed the state or not. Marriage and divorce statistics only track what is reported to the state (either through your taxes or registrations at the county-level).


----------



## Schway (Sep 24, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> Omg how could the Millennials and Zoomers RUIN the institution of marriage in the US like this!!??
> 
> View attachment 2564940
> 
> It’s almost like people can choose to wait for someone they actually like who isn’t a NEET or abusive loser that they met in Highschool and eventually divorce.






They sure are waiting.... anytime now.


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 24, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> I intend on participating in the matrimonial ceremony, but tax breaks aren't worth giving the state an express pass to buck break me in divorce court.


If your (or you + your spouse’s) income is at a certain level it actually becomes not a tax break at all. You won’t get any sort of one until you have kids, and even then it may be a wash if you send them to daycare.

I think your idea is generally fine in terms of not getting your marriage recognized by the state, but it wouldn’t work if you were to want to form a partnership with a foreign citizen.


Schway said:


> They sure are waiting.... anytime now.


Waiting doesn’t matter if they don’t, or at least think they don’t, want kids. I think there will be some regrets come mid-40s for some of the dead eggers, but there are probably enough of them happy with that decision as well. Either way, not my problem.


----------



## EyelessMC (Sep 24, 2021)

Xenarthran said:


> Shit, I better hurry up because time is running out for me. I'm a 19, going on 20 year old virgin.


If you're a woman then that's a benefit these days. If you're a man then use it as your confidence, too, because you know you haven't been a man-whore slutting it up and "experimenting" throughout your youth. Fixating on virginity is how you end up an uppity Incel or one of those guys who walks with hunched shoulders and a craned neck for perpetual shame of that one time he fell for the trap meme just so he wouldn't be 25+ virgin.

The "you don't want to get old and still be a virgin!" meme is literally from people who just want to use you to cum and who don't want to feel guilty and empty about cumming, which although they do. Always. Once the orgasm passes it's over. Their brief mockery of sincere human intimacy leaves them empty and, in that emptiness, desperate for something to fill it. So they do it again and again, and mock those who don't. It's a cope.

Faux intimacy is hollow and that hollow feeling makes you as brittle as an empty eggshell.
Frivolous sex is for hollow people.


----------



## Cabelaz (Sep 24, 2021)

I've got a case of baby fever and I'm about to make Ethan Ralph look like a paragon of healthy relationships >:]


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 24, 2021)

Pixy said:


> Huxley predicted this in 1931.


Progressives have been hoping for this since the middle of the 19th century. Huxley and Heinlein simply carried the utopian ideas of the ruling class down from the sitting rooms of Cambridge, and into the realm of the popular imagination.


----------



## emptyblu (Sep 24, 2021)

This thread is depressing, but even if one zoomer wanted to get married there are several others who aren’t interested so why even bother at that point?


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 24, 2021)

Underperforming said:


> Historically marriage rates rise and fall and there have been bastard children through out history.


Yes, but the current rate of marriage in the US has literally fallen steadily since 1984



5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> It isn't just Zoomers.
> Millennials are not getting married too often, either.
> There are only a few married Millennial couples I know.
> Most cohabitate.
> I guess Zoomers are following the trend?


Same here.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 24, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Hedonism is fun, keep crying tradcucks.


So is lynching.


----------



## Dyn (Sep 24, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> So is lynching.


Lynching is illegal, keep crying tradcucks.


----------



## Glowie Hunter Art Bell (Sep 24, 2021)

I feel like most trends like this end outside of hyper-urban areas. 

I live in a medium sized town. Bulk of the 1500 or so people i graduated hs with now have kids, are married, or both. Most of them lead supremely average lives. 

Trends tend to stay in urban centers.


----------



## Rabid Hog (Sep 24, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> Aren't most zoomers still children?
> Why would children want to get married?


Inshallah


----------



## Steinercard (Sep 24, 2021)

I think there are several issues with marriage nowadays. I'm all for it in theory. Hell in practice I AM getting married. But I can see with all the messed up shit around why people don't. I don't think Zoomers have it in them to be properly tradcon. Hell I don't think Gen X  or Millennials did either. There's just too much internet weirdness polluting everything now. And women tend to get bored of tradcon life once they realize that they have to just stay at home. I've seen this happen to mates of mine who get a "tradcon cottagecore waifu" and then 5 years into the marriage she gets bored and wants a career. Then focuses on that to the detriment of the relationship. Someone then breaks it off because they both feel neglected in some way.

Marriage requires a little bit of maturity. Zoomers definitely don't have that. Also an understanding of long term consequences and how they can affect one's life is absent from zoomers too. You need to be able to see yourself spending the rest of your life with your partner. And even then there's unexpected things that can sour a marriage. Like finding out your wife has been keeping her only fans or escort career from you. That kinda thing.


----------



## cornycat (Sep 24, 2021)

In my opinion, marriage sucks. (the cost of it that is), I don't believe in a big wedding. I don't think it means more than a long time relationship. I dislike that people treat as if cheating in marriage is solely worse than in a relationship. You shouldn't have meaningless relationships in general, nor should you cheat. I don't think you should fall for your carnal desires. 

I think it's an act of rebellion, honestly. Couples in the west spends about 30k on marriage on average. In my opinion, it's not a big deal. The only thing I'd get married for is for sharing taxes and for them to be able to visit me at hospital visits. I'm not against people who marry, I just dislike it's treated more "special" than long time relationships. Some of us just don't want to spend money on it or make a big deal out of it. Personally, I wouldn't want to date someone and feel like my celibacy is in peril. I don't need my carnal desires to be relished to date someone. 

They just want to revolt and believe they're special. Every generation has kids like these. Boomers used to be hippies at one point. They'll wake up soon, as long as they realize they have to be adults and work.


----------



## cornycat (Sep 24, 2021)

Neigh said:


> I can't even find women as a millenial who aren't obese or have kids.It's like they act like men now, going from home to work and then back home. Online dating also is a trap that benefits none of the users. The legal landscape for men is pretty bad and seeing a guy get raked over the coals in a divorce creates a chilling effect.


Odd, I have a lot of female coworkers who are older than me and never dated. I don't see the issue with them working and going home. They're pretty nice. Just meet a female at church or something, hit it off. My older sister is 28 and never dated, yet she isn't ugly in particular or anything. I noticed a lot of women, primarily older 20's, who are single with no kids are just sophisticated. Maybe it's because I live in hawaii, so it's normal for older women to be educated here.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Sep 25, 2021)

I’m married and we’re about to have our first child. She wants 4-5 kids and can’t wait to be a mother. She’s in her mid 20s and I’m in my mid 30s. It’s pretty cool but I had to do a lot of legwork. I had an autistic list of qualities I wanted in a waifu and would not consider anyone else. Took a while but I found her. I still put in the work into marriage, I enjoy teasing her, flirting with her, being very affectionate with her, and I have sex with her anytime I want.

I think the biggest ruiner of marriages is FOMO. I’ve seen it destroy marriages because one partner, usually the woman, thinks she’s missing out if she didn’t fuck 37 dudes. That maybe there’s something better. You can blame the media for that one because they don’t show the part where she’s 35 and has to be on all kinds of psych meds just to get through the day. Many women will never admit is because they’re taught to hate men so they’ll never admit they’d be much better off if they married their college boyfriend.

It’s easy to point the finger at women but I know way too many lazy guys who do nothing but smoke weed, watch porn, and play video games. That makes for a pretty pathetic life, can’t imagine why the panties aren’t dropping at some guy’s encyclopedic knowledge of porn.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Sep 25, 2021)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> Yeah, let me get married and then be accused of rape for accidentally brushing my hand against my wife's back one time and then have to give her my house and money and the kids cause the courts aren't biased and the justice system isn't shit, sounds like a real good incentive to get married.


You deserve to get your asshole stretched out in divorce court if you marry a harpy like that. Think with your brain, not your penis. 


Young men need to date for personality chiefly these days. We all like a trim woman with wide hips and large tits but if she's a BDP nutjob then look elsewhere. Happy wife happy life isn't just an old adage about keeping the Mrs. happy or commiseration among married men, it's also sage wisdom about what kind of woman you should shoot for. The bar is set so low these days as to trip Satan in his wine cellar, but "mentally stable" is what you're aiming for. Don't whine on the internet about how that doesn't exist, go out and look. Instead of touching grass, young men need to be touching ass.

That said I'm not saying that the system isn't a horrifically biased shitshow designed to create suffering for profit. It is and anyone participating in it is morally bankrupt.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Sep 25, 2021)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> You deserve to get your asshole stretched out in divorce court if you marry a harpy like that. Think with your brain, not your penis.
> 
> 
> Young men need to date for personality chiefly these days. We all like a trim woman with wide hips and large tits but if she's a BDP nutjob then look elsewhere. Happy wife happy life isn't just an old adage about keeping the Mrs. happy or commiseration among married men, it's also sage wisdom about what kind of woman you should shoot for. The bar is set so low these days as to trip Satan in his wine cellar, but "mentally stable" is what you're aiming for. Don't whine on the internet about how that doesn't exist, go out and look. Instead of touching grass, young men need to be touching ass.
> ...


The problem is dude; that in this day and age, finding a mentally stable woman is like finding a fucking pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. You practically have to just wait for an okay lady to pop up in your life randomly, as opposed to searching; cause if you search, you're going to find nothing but volatile acid pits or barren deserts ready to suck your life dry.


----------



## Megatardingo (Sep 25, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Nothing, because nowhere in the bible it says apple. It says "fruit".


And godeth sayeth "Do noteth eateth thy apple retard", right there in the first page.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 25, 2021)

To be honest, I'm extremely conflicted about wanting to marry. My own parents' marriage fell apart when I was very young and a lot of my friends in grade school had divorced parents as well. It didn't help that most marriages within my extended family gradually followed my parents as well, so growing up and watching what is culturally meant to be a lasting bond erode slowly in real time has soured my perception of marriage, but I wish that wasn't the case. Part of me wants to be a dad, and a better one than my own father at that. 

I can't vouch for zoomers/later millennials, but my reticent approach to marriage has nothing to do with slutting it up with a revolving door of strong independent womyn or saving money by not having kids so I can buy 5000th Funko Pop and everything to do with keeping myself from being hurt.


----------



## Dread First (Sep 25, 2021)

I come from a culture where arranged marriages are the norm. There are quite a few reasons why this is the case, but it all generally boils down to a concern for the person that your kid's gonna marry _and_ the type of family background that their prospective spouse comes from. In the case of the former, the logic is that your family knows you best. In the case of the latter, the logic is that marriage unifies two families. This is all well and good, but there's just one small problem: I fundamentally object to arranged marriages. Furthermore, I damn sure don't trust my family to make a life-altering decision on my behalf.

Not to PL too much here, but I'm a late millennial who has an aversion to marriage because I can't stand the fucking societal pressure (at least in my part of the world).


----------



## Vince McMahon (Sep 25, 2021)

glad vlad said:


> Our civilization is starting to crash, and the mice are doing your typical mouse paradise things they always do once the habitat is overpopulated, not mating, not reproducing, just endlessly grooming, sleeping, and eating.
> 
> But we tell ourselves stories about our biologically mandated behavior. It’s feminism. It’s divorce law. It’s porn. It’s micro plastics. It’s women being uppity/fat/mean to me. It’s men being soyboned retards.
> 
> I think we just hit the edge of the habitat and are filled with a deep nihilism too terrifying to confront directly. That, plus the collapse of living standards due to globalism and mass immigration. Ah, but I already said that our civilization is collapsing, I repeat myself.



STOP USING CALHOUN'S EXPERIMENT! BEHAVIOURAL SINK IS AN ERRONEOUS THEORY AT THE VERY LEAST BECAUSE WHAT AMOUNTS TO ABUSE TOWARDS RATS CANNOT BE HELD AS A MODEL VALID FOR HUMANS.

CALHOUN JUST HAD A NICE FUN TIME TORTURING RATS. HIS PREMISE IS FLAWED AND THE "RESEARCH" THAT SPRUNG FROM THIS IS WORTHLESS!!!
REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 25, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> The Heinlein future. The adults will engage in further hedonism, the children will be raised by the State, a general breakdown of the social fabric.
> 
> this will culminate in a two pronged internal and external attack on society. The first attack will be civilians at home are terrorized by riotous gangs of youths using social causes as excuse for rampant criminality. Their criminality will be excused by the social scientists as a product of past social norms and any effort to reign in the maladjusted children will be punished by the State.
> 
> ...


Didn't Heinlein think it was a good thing, though?


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Sep 26, 2021)

Gen Z don't know how to build relationships. Hence the digital flings and hook up culture on tinder. None of this is going to lead to a marriage or a relationship that lasts more than a few months.

Many core age Millennial's actually find internet dating quite odd as it was usually the rejects trying to find ''love'' online. Normal people dated and married people from school, work, University, friends and other ''real world interaction''. The people that had to get someone online usually had some kind of ''issue'' either upfront or hidden.

Covid is going to factor into this too of course. Lots of Gen Z teens and young adults have borderline ''Aspie'' social skills and it's scary. When I was a teen in the 2000's probably less than 4% of people in my high school had those kinds of piss poor social skills where they couldn't build friendships or find someone to date them. Most teens back then were social butterfly's. Teenagers now seem very awkward, behind and internet obsessed.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Sep 26, 2021)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> The problem is dude; that in this day and age, finding a mentally stable woman is like finding a fucking pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. You practically have to just wait for an okay lady to pop up in your life randomly, as opposed to searching; cause if you search, you're going to find nothing but volatile acid pits or barren deserts ready to suck your life dry.


Have you gone out to take a look? You bitched on the internet, sure, but have you verified your assertion that it's all just a blasted hellscape?

Get off the computer and do things. Take up a social hobby, learn a new skill, make something with your hands - anything to get you offline and into reality.
At worst you pick up a new skill or hobby that you like, at best you might find someone worth your time. Either way, log off and live a better life.


----------



## flower tree (Sep 26, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Nothing wrong with that. This idea that women shouldn't want to marry man capable of providing for them and the kids is part of the problem. For one it implies tending the home is easy and it's not. For another what is the alternative? Waste the the most reproductively beneficial years of your life slaving for your boss and an uncaring corporation and then dying alone 30 years after retiring? That corporation won't even send you a bon voyage card, let alone give you a hug on your last days on earth.


Well it does sometimes work. But sometimes you get unlucky and end up a divorced single mom slaving for the boss instead.


----------



## Fougaro (Sep 27, 2021)

> I'm more interested in the long-lasting consequences. What will the end product be as a result of this multi-generational aversion to marriage?


Assuming by marriage you mean people hooking up and forming families rather than the institution or the ritual itself. To keep a long story reasonably short: Birth and fertility rates keep shitting the bed, the welfare state goes poof, no more government tard gibs for normalfags and you buy a hockey mask and BDSM gear.


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 27, 2021)

I feel a bit bad for Gen Z because they are constantly being screamed at by CNN and Reddit about how we are literally seconds away from ecological disaster unless you shut the fuck up, eat your bugs and return to your container. If that’s all you heard too, you might not see the point in making a family.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 27, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> I feel a bit bad for Gen Z because they are constantly being screamed at by CNN and Reddit about how we are literally seconds away from ecological disaster unless you shut the fuck up, eat your bugs and return to your container. If that’s all you heard too, you might not see the point in making a family.


Does CNN broadcast to tiktok?


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 28, 2021)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Zoomers and Alfers are too young to get married, you assahole ((((((((


Zoomers are almost all adults now and in their early-mid 20's now, alphies on the other hand are still kids.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 28, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Lynching is illegal, keep crying tradcucks.


Move to israel and hang around pally neighbourhoods


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Sep 28, 2021)

To be fair I would suppose a major factor into this is a significant portion of that population having been raised in broken homes. Bonus points if one or both of the parents got remarried and divorced again multiple times.


----------



## MugolEx (Sep 29, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> Divorce court.


This is probably the biggest reason next to pure incompetence. I don't want to go all MGTOW but, if you're a man, you will get fucked in a divorce. Doesn't matter if you pay for everything and worked to your bones, women are oppressed and men need to give reparations for oppressing them. Despite being strong and independent and are the same to men if not better.


----------



## Hathungor (Sep 30, 2021)

To quote a wise man: Being gay is pretty gay, but not as gay as marriage.


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Oct 3, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> To be fair I would suppose a major factor into this is a significant portion of that population having been raised in broken homes. Bonus points if one or both of the parents got remarried and divorced again multiple times.


Yeah, you would think that governments and the elite would be aware of this, and instead of encouraging wanton hedonism, substance abuse and a "Live in the moment" mentality, they would tell people to learn skills useful to society, how to build, hunt and cook, and how to aquire the knowledge that helps with personal growth.

Its almost like those in charge *want* dysfunctional family units. But what would I know,  I'm just a retard.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Oct 3, 2021)

The internet has changed things. It's way harder to find someone and something to do these days. Tickets for most social festivals or events are $50+ for a single person. In an era where most non-rural rents are 1.5k-2k+ for a one bedroom, good luck having that free money to burn. Especially if you want to eat out as well. It's possible, but the era of going to the local arcade is long dead.

As for virginity, don't get hung up on it. That's incel territory. I didn't lose my v-card till my mid 20's and I'm thankful as all hell I waited until I met the right person. (Who is now my wife.) I know flat out I could have lost it in college, multiple times. However, just about every attractive girl from that era of my life ended up being crazy bpd, jumping from guy to guy to fill a void in their life, and/or for money. My wife was in the same boat as me and also waited. (We actually ended up together supringsly fast, but we both knew very quickly that we would work out.) Be very careful with people who are sexually active young and/or have a large number of sexual partners. Some will be just fine, others are in it purely for the physical act. Lust and actual romance/love are two very different things.

Cost is another big issue. Even though we are late millennial and outright own our house, we still worry about child costs if we do decide to have kids in the next few years. Everything is expensive these days and public schooling is a joke in a lot of areas. Setting up a kid to have a fair shot at a future is a very hard prospect right now.


----------



## AnaphylacticShock (Oct 3, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Cost is another big issue. Even though we are late millennial and outright own our house, we still worry about child costs if we do decide to have kids in the next few years. Everything is expensive these days and public schooling is a joke in a lot of areas. Setting up a kid to have a fair shot at a future is a very hard prospect right now.


You and your wife sound intelligent and stable.  The world needs people like you to have kids.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 3, 2021)

MugolEx said:


> This is probably the biggest reason next to pure incompetence. I don't want to go all MGTOW but, if you're a man, you will get fucked in a divorce. Doesn't matter if you pay for everything and worked to your bones, women are oppressed and men need to give reparations for oppressing them. Despite being strong and independent and are the same to men if not better.


Oddly enough the courts are starting to turn around, and its for a rather counter intuitive reason. Family Courts are increasingly being headed by Female Judges and Fathers are increasingly being represented by Female attorneys. Women's first rule. Girls hate other girls. 

The big disparity for men in family court came from the sob story of the poor put upon 24 year old waifu telling her woes to the 60 year old male judge. Now that 24 year old Waifu has to tell her story of woe to the 60 year old FEMALE judge after which the Fathers Female lawyer chimes in with "your honor, you and I both know what this bitch is doing". 

The law of unintended consequences, the wish of the monkey paw, etc is playing out in family court as we speak. There has been a surge of court mandated 50/50 splits.


----------

